# New pics!



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

What happened to the photography section?


































































































































































































































cc


----------



## chrish777 (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice fish and pics.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

CrazyCichlid said:


> What happened to the photography section?


They did away with it and allowed posting of pics in the various sections related to the groupings. Those of us that love pictures seem to find them. That's me jumping up and down in the wings...LOL...

Anyway...beautiful fish...thank you for sharing...and love love love that RT Hongi =D>


----------



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

Thats a real shame...my favorite section in every cichlid site...but i did notice the area has not been as active as it has been in the past.
THx for the good words.
cc


----------



## sandandrocks (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't say this very often, but those are some nice fish and high quality photos (my camera phone don't work too great with picture quality). Great work man.


----------



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

sandandrocks said:


> I don't say this very often, but those are some nice fish and high quality photos (my camera phone don't work too great with picture quality). Great work man.


  
Thx!


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful fish! I also miss the photography section, Its was nice to have all the pictures in one place to look through and not have to search every thread to find them. 
p.s. is that NLS your feeding?


----------



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

Mr.Dempsey said:


> Beautiful fish! I also miss the photography section, Its was nice to have all the pictures in one place to look through and not have to search every thread to find them.
> p.s. is that NLS your feeding?


I mostly feed NLS ( fine as a stand alone). I add danichi, HBH spirulina flakes, and kensfish krill flakes just to mix the diet up a bit.
cc


----------

